# Aland oder Rapfen???



## Nachtschwärmer78 (4. November 2013)

So peinlich es mir ist, aber diesmal bin ich mir echt nicht sicher, was mir da beim Feedern an den Mistwurm gegangen ist...
#c
In dem Baggerweiher hätte er jedenfalls gar nicht drin sein dürften!

Im ersten Moment war ich mir sicher, daß es ein kleiner Nerfling (Aland) sein muß, aber die Maulspalte war mir zu tief, außerdem ist das Maul oberständig.
(Beides kommt auf den Foto leider schlecht rüber)
Deswegen tippe ich inzwischen doch auf einen Schied (Rapfen)

Zu meiner Verteidigung kann ich nur sagen, daß beide Arten bei mir eigentlich nicht vorkommen und ich sie mir deshalb nicht öfter in Jugendstadium ankucken kann. 


Jetzt bin ich mal auf den Rat der Experten gespannt!

:mAllen anderen viel Spaß beim Mitraten!
(Weitere beliebte Tipp-Möglichkeiten wären Aitel (Döbel), Rotauge und Rotfeder...|rolleyes) 

Den Jungfischer der heute auf Laube getippt hat, hat von mir Hausaufgaben bekommen!

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Petterson (5. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

Also so wahnsinnig gut ist das Bild tatsächlich nicht, aber Schied und Aitel scheiden schon allein wegen der dafür deutlich zu kleinen Maulspalte aus. Die Alande, die ich in natura bis jetzt zu Gesicht bekam, hatten alle eine gedrungenere Kopfform ("klobiger") und auch nicht so leuchtend rote Flossen (wobei mir klar ist, dass gerade Färbungen gewässerabhängig sind). Die Stellung von Rücken- zu den Bauchflossen kann ich leider nicht erkennen, aber Rotauge oder Rotfeder (oder eben ein Hybrid der beiden)  dürfte am ehesten hinkommen.
Gruß, Petterson


----------



## Pippa (5. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

Ich hab mit Friedfischen soviel am Hut wie Petra mit Tierschutz. Ich kann nur sagen, dass das Fischlein (auf dem Bild) aussieht wie die Rotaugen, die ab und an beim Dropshotten mit Wurm an den Haken gehen.

Ein Rapfen ist es jedenfalls nicht!


----------



## Eggi 1 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

Würde auf ein Rotauge tippen, wegen Körperform und
 Farbe der Flossen.
 Rotfedern haben kräftigere Rottöne der Flossen, 
 Alande sind hochrückiger in der Körperform.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (5. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

Aland, Aitel und Schied/Rapfen scheiden m.E. aus. Ich schwanke zwischen Rotauge und Rotfeder.

Warum: Rotfedern haben ein (im Gegensatz zu Rotaugen) ein leicht oberständiges Maul. So wie es für mich auf dem Bild aussieht, ist das Maul leicht oberständig(?).

Sicherstes Merkmal wäre m.E. hier: Das vordere Ende der Rückenflosse liegt hinter dem Bauchflossenansatz. Wenn das der Fall wäre, ists eine Rotfeder, wenn nicht ein Rotauge.
Das kann ich aber auf dem Bild nicht erkennen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

Also für mich ist das ein Aland...


----------



## vermesser (5. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

Also für mich sieht es aus, wie irgendeine Hybride. Für einen jungen Rapfen zu hochrückig, für einen Aland zu schlank...für ne Plötze (Rotauge) ist das Maul zu oberständig...hmm??!!


----------



## labralehn (5. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

Liegt die Rückenflosse auf gleicher Höhe mit den Ansatz der Bauchflosse ist es ein Rotauge.

Ist die Rückenflosse ein Stück weiter hinten als der Ansatz der Bauchflosse ist es eine Rotfeder.


----------



## Stulle (5. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

Ich kann hier am handy leider das maul nicht erkennen und die rückenflosse ist nicht zu sehen aber sieht stark nach rotauge aus.


----------



## Bounty1978 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

Für mich ist datt auch n Aaland, fangen die bei uns häufiger
und ist bei uns der Brotfisch der Russen.


----------



## phirania (5. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

Passt vom Maul her nicht,99 % Rotauge.


----------



## Schuppi 56 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> So peinlich es mir ist, aber diesmal bin ich mir echt nicht sicher, was mir da beim Feedern an den Mistwurm gegangen ist...
> #c
> In dem Baggerweiher hätte er jedenfalls gar nicht drin sein dürften!
> 
> ...


hallo morgen erstmal.

also  alnd und schied  dürfte nicht drin sein hast du schon mal an die ,Transportmöglichkeit der  Wasservögel gedacht .
"Mit sicherheit nicht denn die  transportieren laich von Wasser zu Wasser  also .
Ein nichtvorkommen scheidet damit aus . und  wenn du ein BLV Bestimungsbuch   Bayen hast dann wirst ihn finden  denn jeder Fischer  hat das normal im Regal stehen   shcau da mal rein da sien die Schuppen der  Seitenliene  auf geführt  und  da  kannst ihn genau bestimmen und  die (Hybriden) sind doch eigentlich nur Kreuzungen  .
Also viel Spass beim  lesen und Bestimmen
lg#h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

Das es ein Aland ist sieht man alleine schon am Kopf und an den Schuppen. Die sind kleiner als beim Rotauge.
Bei ca. 24cm wie der Fisch auf dem Bild (TE) sind Rotaugen (zumindest hier bei uns) auch deutlich hochrückiger.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

Der ^Kandidat hat 100 Punkte! #6

Viele andere ^oben müßten eigentlich zur Nachschulung  :q


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

Für mich ist das zu 100% n stinknormaler kleiner Aland.
Die kleinen Schuppen sprechen schon alleine dafür...


----------



## Schuppi 56 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

Na zum Tehma Nachschulung ist das selbe wie beim Führeschin da wären die straßen leer weil jeder die bank drücken müssten .
Und bei den Fischern das selbe die Wirtsstuben wären voll am We weil sie zur Nachschulung müssten darüber jezt zu schreiben und kommentieren würde den Tabak konzernen und Kaffee röstern um 100% Umsatzsteigerung bringen also lassen mir das Tehma .


----------



## Andal (5. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

Boah... ihr und eure "Hybriden"! Wenn man mal einen Fisch nicht kennt, weil er vor der Haustüre nicht vorkommt, oder extrem selten ist, dann ist das kein Beinbruch. Dann sagt men entweder nichts, oder gibt zu, dass man es nicht weiß. Aber den berühmt-berüchtigten "Hybriden" zu zitieren, ist einfach schwach.

Es ist einfach ein nicht so gut fotografierter Leucicus idus, ein Nerfling im Süden und weiter im Norden ein Aland. Solche Fehler passieren gleich mal beim Besatz. Da wird nicht jedes einzelne Fischlein von Hand sortiert. Was glaubt ihr wo oft der überraschende Waller herkommt? Zwischen ein paarhundert kleinen Schleien rutscht so ein Babywaller ganz schnell mal mit in den Teich. Und so ein Nerfling eben mit anderen Fischen, oder aus einem Köderfischkübel, weil er halt übrig und noch am Leben war. Möglichkeiten gibts da viele und keine ist ein Beinbruch, oder eine Verschwörung.


----------



## Stulle (5. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

gut dann geb ich mal zu das mir weißfische nur als köder unterkommen :q aber ist für einen aland das maul nicht zu steil |kopfkrat


----------



## Bounty1978 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



Stulle schrieb:


> gut dann geb ich mal zu das mir weißfische nur als köder unterkommen :q aber ist für einen aland das maul nicht zu steil |kopfkrat



Datt sieht nur so aus weil der das Maul offen hat,
hatte heute auch 2 Aalande zwischen 30-40 cm beim Barsche Twitchen, machen spass, weill die nach dem sie hängen gleich an die Oberfläche kommen um radau zu machen.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

|uhoh:

Ich hab´s ja geahnt, aber daß es so schlimm wird... #d

Auf dem Foto ist der Fisch eigentlich ganz klar als Nerfling/Aland zu identifizieren!
Da die Maulspalte live wesentlich tiefer wirkte als auf dem Foto und  über den Besatz schon mal der eine oder andere Schied mitgekommen ist,  wurde ich dann doch etwas unsicher.

Nerflinge haben wir, sehr selten, in unseren Fließstrecken, aber fast niemand kennt sie.

Als solchen hatte ich ihn auch sofort angesprochen und ihn kurz im Setzkescher untergebracht, um ihn dem Jungfischer zu zeigen und seine Arten(un)kenntnis zu testen...

Für die "Laube" hätte er fast eins hinter die Löffel bekommen!
:mAber er hat wenigstens gleich erkannt, daß das KEIN Rotauge ist!
(Fragt Euch mal, wie das Rotauge wohl zu seinem Namen gekommen ist...)

Mir ging´s bei Geschichte darum, ihm klar zu machen, daß Weißfisch = Köderfisch 
gefährlich ist:
Sowohl Schied als auch Nerfling haben hier nämlich ein gesetzliches Schonmaß!

Darüber sollte die Rotaugen-Fraktion mal nachdenken...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (5. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> |
> Auf dem Foto ist der Fisch eigentlich ganz klar als Nerfling/Aland zu identifizieren!



Das wirkte in deinem Eingangspost aber noch ganz anders ... sogar von Peinlichkeit hast du geschrieben ... was wolltest du denn nun bezwecken? In die Irre führen und nachher als Oberlehrer dastehen - den Oberlehrer den du ja scheinbar auch schon am Wasser gespielt hast? 

Von "ganz klar auf dem Foto zu erkennen" ist dein Foto jedenfalls für mich meilenweit weg - ohne die Qualität des Fotos werten zu wollen.

Jedenfalls kriegt der Thread durch die Differenz zwischen deinem Eröffnungspost und diesem Post ein ordentliches "Gschmackal".


----------



## Pippa (5. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Das wirkte in deinem Eingangspost aber noch ganz anders ... sogar von Peinlichkeit hast du geschrieben ... was wolltest du denn nun bezwecken? In die Irre führen und nachher als Oberlehrer dastehen - den Oberlehrer den du ja scheinbar auch schon am Wasser gespielt hast?
> 
> Von "ganz klar auf dem Foto zu erkennen" ist dein Foto jedenfalls für mich meilenweit weg - ohne die Qualität des Fotos werten zu wollen.
> 
> Jedenfalls kriegt der Thread durch die Differenz zwischen deinem Eröffnungspost und diesem Post ein ordentliches "Gschmackal".



Sei gnädig!

Er wollte uns doch nur zu unserem eigenen Schutz unsere Unzulänglichkeiten aufzeigen. Bete zum Allmächtigen, dass du nicht auch noch "eins hinter die Löffel" bekommst.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (5. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



Pippa schrieb:


> Sei gnädig!



Ist das nicht eine der besonderen Eigenschaften großer Pädagogen?


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Das wirkte in deinem Eingangspost aber noch  ganz anders ... sogar von Peinlichkeit hast du geschrieben ... was  wolltest du denn nun bezwecken? In die Irre führen und nachher als  Oberlehrer dastehen - den Oberlehrer den du ja scheinbar auch schon am  Wasser gespielt hast?



Ich wollte dem Jungfischer einen Fisch zeigen, von dem ich mir sicher war, daß er ihn (noch) nicht kennt.
:mIst mir gelungen!

Als ich ihn aus dem Setzkescher geholt hatte, kamen dann doch Zweifel auf, ob der "eindeutige Nerfling" wirklich einer ist...
Daher meine Frage.

Ich sehe es als meine Pflicht, einem Jungangler, für den ich die Aufsichtsperson bin, wichtige Grundlagen beizubringen.
Artenkenntnis steht da für mich gaaanz weit oben!
Jetzt hat er gelernt, daß man immer in eine Situation kommen kann, in der man sich nicht mehr sicher ist.
Und, daß dann gilt:
Schonend zurücksetzten!
Aber hinterher, (mit Foto) versuchen, den Fisch zu bestimmen, damit man niccht wieder in die Situation kommt...

Nach Eröffnung des Treads hab ich mir das Foto noch mal in Ruhe angesehen und mußte feststellen, daß die Merkmale, die mich auf "eventuell Rapfen" tippen ließen, darauf nicht erkennbar sind.

Und ja, wenn ich einen Fisch nicht auf den ersten Blick eindeutig identifizieren kann, ist mir das schon peinlich!



> Von "ganz klar auf dem Foto zu erkennen" ist dein Foto jedenfalls für  mich meilenweit weg - ohne die Qualität des Fotos werten zu wollen.


Das Foto ist nicht gut, keine Frage.
Schneller Dämmerungsschnappschuss halt.
Aber (im Nachhinein) wüßte ich nicht, mit was ich ihn verwecheln könnte.


> Jedenfalls kriegt der Thread durch die Differenz zwischen deinem  Eröffnungspost und diesem Post ein ordentliches "Gschmackal".


Sorry, wenn da was falsch rübergekommen ist!

Ich hatte die Frage "Aland oder Rapfen" gestellt.
Da war ich mir (zuerst) unsicher und Expertenrat!
Es gibt immer eindeutige Merkmale und über Diskussionen über Artenbestimmung werden die hie vielen Leuten näher gebracht.
Das war mein Ziel! 



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich mal auf den Rat der Experten gespannt!
> 
> :mAllen anderen viel Spaß beim Mitraten!
> (Weitere beliebte Tipp-Möglichkeiten wären Aitel (Döbel), Rotauge und Rotfeder...|rolleyes)



Hab eigentlich gedacht, daß der hier hinterlegte Teil eine klare Botschaft, was es ganz sicher NICHT sein kann, beinhaltet...

Auf "Hybride und Hasel" als weitere Möglichkeiten hab ich ganz bewußt verzichtet. 

Die Ironie dabei ist leider nicht angekommen!

:mDa sich aber die Mehrheit aber trotzdem auf das (eindeutig ausschließbare) Rotauge eingeschossen hat, konnte ich mir leider meinen Sarkasmus nicht verkneifen!

Immerhin heißt das, daß hier einige unterwegs sind, die einen Fisch mit Schonmaß, mit "Kennerblick" sofort als perfekten Köderfisch identifizieren!|uhoh:

Es herrscht also erheblicher Nachholbedarf in punkto Artenkenntnis!

#h


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

Kann den anderen nur zustimmen. Erst hilflos um Rat fragen und danach den Oberlehrer spielen und sich über die Leute lustig machen, die trotz des schlechten Fotos trotzdem einen Tipp abgegeben haben.

Das du einen Fisch nicht auf den ersten Blick erkennst ist nicht peinlich. Das Auftreten in dem Thread dagegen schon.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (5. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Kann den anderen nur zustimmen. Erst hilflos um Rat fragen und danach den Oberlehrer spielen und sich über die Leute lustig machen, die trotz des schlechten Fotos trotzdem einen Tipp abgegeben haben.
> 
> Das du einen Fisch nicht auf den ersten Blick erkennst ist nicht peinlich. Das Auftreten in dem Thread dagegen schon.



Genau.


----------



## Fr33 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

Da hat sich der Nachtschwärmer aber viele Freunde gemacht  Respekt #6

Bei dem Bild wäre auch ich etwas ins Schleudern gekommen, da es eben nicht alle Details zeigt und wie schon erwähnt es auch ein Hybride sein könnte. Färbung (auch von Flossen) sind nicht immer wie im Lehrbuch und können von Gewässer zu Gewässer auch differenzieren.....

Aber schön, dass du deinen Spaß hattest.....


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



Pippa schrieb:


> Sei gnädig!
> 
> Er wollte uns doch nur zu unserem eigenen Schutz unsere Unzulänglichkeiten aufzeigen. Bete zum Allmächtigen, dass du nicht auch noch "eins hinter die Löffel" bekommst.



Meine eigene Unzulänglichkeit natürlich mit eingeschlossen!

Ich hab als 19jähriger Jungjäger mal, von einem, mir unbekannten Jäger, in aller Öffentlichkeit (Treibjagd) eine saftige Watschn kassiert, weil ich (scheinbar) einen Fehler begangen hatte, der nicht passieren darf.
(Bin jetzt 35, also keine Nachkriegs-Generation)

Aber habt mal keine Angst:
Das "hinter die Löffel" war nur symbolisch gemeint!

Im Ernstfall kann der Schein weg sein, wenn das "Rotauge" an der Hechtangel doch keins war...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Im Ernstfall kann der Schein weg sein, wenn das "Rotauge" an der Hechtangel doch keins war...



Im Ernstfall - ist ein geschützter Fisch und damit ein Exemplar einer gefährdeten Art getötet worden. Das ist tatsächlich ein Problem ... da gibts nix zu rütteln. 

Hast du schon mal überprüft wie viele Autofahrer sich am Kreisverkehr falsch verhalten? In dem Bereich könntest du auch noch etwas bewegen


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Da hat sich der Nachtschwärmer aber viele Freunde gemacht  Respekt #6
> 
> Bei dem Bild wäre auch ich etwas ins Schleudern gekommen, da es eben nicht alle Details zeigt und wie schon erwähnt es auch ein Hybride sein könnte. Färbung (auch von Flossen) sind nicht immer wie im Lehrbuch und können von Gewässer zu Gewässer auch differenzieren.....
> 
> Aber schön, dass du deinen Spaß hattest.....



Nein, ich hatte keinen Spaß!

Aber ich erteile hiermit offiziell allen, die den Fisch nicht eindeutig identifizieren können, nicht nur die Absolution, sondern auch noch den Ritterschlag!

:mEs ist das oberste Gebot:
Was man nicht kennt, schlägt man nicht tot!

Für Euch scheint es zu gelten und Ihr wißt, daß jeder sich mal irren kann.#6

Meine Kritik war an diejenigen gerichtet, die den Fisch klar als Rotauge angesprochen haben.
Das kann man nämlich, trotz der schlechten Bildqualität, klar ausschließen!

Damit wollte ich jedoch niemanden verurteilen, sondern nur dazu bringen, darüber nachzudenken, ob sie sich nicht freiwillig mal nachschulen sollten.


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Damit wollte ich jedoch niemanden verurteilen, sondern nur dazu bringen, darüber nachzudenken, ob sie sich nicht freiwillig mal nachschulen sollten.



Alter Schwede. Das braucht man wohl nicht mehr zu kommentieren!

#d#d#q#q#d


----------



## Pippa (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Meine eigene Unzulänglichkeit natürlich mit eingeschlossen!
> 
> Ich hab als 19jähriger Jungjäger mal, von einem, mir unbekannten Jäger, in aller Öffentlichkeit (Treibjagd) eine saftige Watschn kassiert, weil ich (scheinbar) einen Fehler begangen hatte, der nicht passieren darf.
> (Bin jetzt 35, also keine Nachkriegs-Generation)
> ...



Is scho recht!
Der Weg, deine Intention zu verdeutlichen, war vielleicht etwas unglücklich 

Aber wenn du mit deinem Post nur einen Leser dermaßen aufgeschreckt hast, dass er den *rechten Pfad der Kunstköder* einschlägt, hast du vieles richtig gemacht :g


----------



## jigga1986 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

bin für aland


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Im Ernstfall - ist ein geschützter Fisch und damit ein Exemplar einer gefährdeten Art getötet worden. Das ist tatsächlich ein Problem ... da gibts nix zu rütteln.
> 
> Hast du schon mal überprüft wie viele Autofahrer sich am Kreisverkehr falsch verhalten? In dem Bereich könntest du auch noch etwas bewegen



Du weißt gar nicht, was ich, als Berufskraftfahrer da jeden Tag mitmachen muß...#q

Kreisverkehr, Reißverschlußverfahren, notorische Linksfahrer etc.

Jeder baut mal Mist.
Auch ich als "Profi".
Schlimm find ich, wenn man das nicht einsieht.

Das Problem ist, daß sich 90% der Deutschen für gute Autofahrer halten, sich aber anscheinend nur die restlichen 10% auf der Straße befinden...

Beim Fischen ist´s kaum anders.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Alter Schwede. Das braucht man wohl nicht mehr zu kommentieren!
> 
> #d#d#q#q#d



Doch, mach mal bitte!

Was stört Dich an meiner Aussage?

Ich seh es unseren alten Herren (ü70) nach, wenn sie es nicht einsehen wollen, daß sie kein 40er Rotauge gefangen haben.

Aber wenn in der Mitte seines Anglerlebens merkt, daß man einen Nerfling für ein Rotauge hält, ist es sicher kein Fehler, freiwillig mal in einem Fischbestimmungsbuch zu blättern.

Verzeihung:
:mIch meinte natürlich, sich die passende App downzuloaden...


----------



## labralehn (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn man nun einen Aland mit 20cm Länge fängt oder einen entsprechenden Rapfen (Schied), müsste man diese nicht sofort schonend zurücksetzen?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Ich hab als 19jähriger Jungjäger mal, von einem, mir unbekannten Jäger, in aller Öffentlichkeit (Treibjagd) eine saftige Watschn kassiert, weil ich (scheinbar) einen Fehler begangen hatte, der nicht passieren darf.




Die hast du dir bestimmt nur eingefangen, weil 'ne altkluge Rotznase in so 'ner Gesellschaft ein echter Sacktreter sein kann...:q


----------



## Andal (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

Mann... das hat ja schon Qualitäten, wie ein ausgewachsener Mittwinter-Fred! 

Ich finde es gut. So konnte ich wenigstens den gegen die "Hybriden" loswerden. #6


----------



## Lui Nairolf (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Aber wenn in der Mitte seines Anglerlebens merkt, daß man einen Nerfling für ein Rotauge hält, ist es sicher kein Fehler, freiwillig mal in einem Fischbestimmungsbuch zu blättern.



Das halte ich dir auch zu Gute - jedenfalls heißt es in meinem Buch "Verwechslungsgefahr besteht vor allem bei Jungtieren mit Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Döbel und Rapfen" ... naja, dumm gelaufen, da ist mir wohl ein häufiger Fehler unterlaufen.
Passiert mir das nächste mal (vielleicht?) nicht wieder. Oder halt - ich hab ja keinen Fehler gemacht. Ich wusste von vorne herein, was es war, wollte euch nur weiter verwirren.

Aber - um das Ratespiel weiter zu führen - in Bayern haben die Fische folgende gesetzliche Mindestmaße:
Nerfling: 30 cm
Schied: 40 cm

Wie sind untermaßige Fische bei ihrem unbeabsichtigten Fang zu behandeln? |bigeyes


----------



## labralehn (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

Auf eine Abharkmatte zu legen und zu fotografieren?


----------



## Sneep (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

Hallo,

wenn alle Aland sagen sage ich das auch mal.

Aufgrund der kleinen Schuppen kommen nur Aland mit 55-61 und Rapfen mit 65-76 Seitenlienienschuppen in Frage.
Direse beiden Arten liegen damit bei uns ganz vorne.
(Rotauge 39-48)

Dann wird es schwieriger. Die Beflossung passt auch gut zum Rapfen, alle unpaarigen Flossen sind stark eingeschnitten.
Was aber nicht zum Rapfen passt ist das Maul. Der Maulspalt des Rapfens reicht bis zum Auge. Hier wird es aber gefährlich wenn man vom Foto bestimmt. Hier kann es sehr leicht zu perspektivischen Verzerrungen kommen wenn der Fisch nicht ganz gerade liegt.

In diesem Fall der Mauspalt allerdings so kurz, dass das nicht ins Gewicht fällt.

In meinen Augen ein Fisch, der anhand des Fotos nicht einfach eindeutig zu bestimmen ist.
Das liegt aber am Foto, hier sind zu wenige harte Merkmale zu sehen.

Beim nächsten unbekannten Fisch daher vielleicht besser eine Zeichnung anfertigen..:q

SneeP


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

Ich weiss nicht...ich habe ein paar Sekunden gebraucht um den Fisch zu bestimmen, auch wenn das Foto vielleicht nicht ganz so gut ist. Sowas erkennt man schon auf den ersten Blick finde ich. Ein Rapfen von etwa gleicher Größe sieht auch ganz anders aus...sieht man sofort.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht...ich habe ein paar Sekunden gebraucht um den Fisch zu bestimmen, auch wenn das Foto vielleicht nicht ganz so gut ist. Sowas erkennt man schon auf den ersten Blick finde ich. Ein Rapfen von etwa gleicher Größe sieht auch ganz anders aus...sieht man sofort.



Das nenn ich mal 'ne kapitale Laube!|bigeyes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

|supergri


----------



## Fr33 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

Schöner kleiner Rapfen


----------



## Stulle (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

Eigentlich wollte ich nichts mehr schreiben aber wenn ich hier schon getrollt werde, hier haben sie weder schon Maß noch Zeit Und wenn man sich schon zum hilfsaufseher aufschwingt dann doch bitte nicht mit Fotos auf denen wichtige Merkmale nicht erkennbar sind. Dazu hat nicht jedes rotauge knallig rote Augen#d

Ps. Wenn jemand meint mir eine "hinter die Löffel" zu hauen weil ich in seinen Augen was falsch gemacht habe brauch er sich über die gebrochene Nase nicht wundern.^^
#c


----------



## labralehn (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



Stulle schrieb:


> ... Dazu hat nicht jedes rotauge knallig rote Augen#d
> 
> #c



Da stimme ich Dir zu.


@TE: Es soll aber auch Angler geben, die rote Augen haben, und man erkennt da nicht auf den ersten Blick, das es Angler sind. |kopfkrat


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht...ich habe ein paar Sekunden gebraucht um den Fisch zu bestimmen, auch wenn das Foto vielleicht nicht ganz so gut ist. Sowas erkennt man schon auf den ersten Blick finde ich. Ein Rapfen von etwa gleicher Größe sieht auch ganz anders aus...sieht man sofort.



Wenn du täglich mit den Fischen zu tun hast dann ist das auch kein Wunder. Aber was machen die Leute, die einen für sie eher seltenen Fisch vor sich haben?


----------



## Sneep (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht...ich habe ein paar Sekunden gebraucht um den Fisch zu bestimmen, auch wenn das Foto vielleicht nicht ganz so gut ist. Sowas erkennt man schon auf den ersten Blick finde ich. Ein Rapfen von etwa gleicher Größe sieht auch ganz anders aus...sieht man sofort.



Hallo,

das ist ja gerade das Problem.

In ein paar Sekunden wissen was für ein Fisch das ist, aber nicht ein einziges Merkmal benennen können weshalb das so ist.
Dass Rapfen ganz andes aussehen ist auch nicht gerade ein Argument. Wie anders?

Bestimmen heißt, anhand harter Merkmale vergleichen, bis ich einen Beweis finde. Bestimmen nach Gesamteindruck hat nichts mit bestimmen zu tun. Das ist einfach nicht sicher genug. 
Ich weiß auch wie ein Barsch aussieht, bestimmt ist diese Art aber erst, wenn der Fisch einen schwarzen Fleck auf der ersten Rückenflosse hat. Das ist  dann eindeutig.

Unser Fisch sieht sehr nach Aland aus, ich kann es aber mit keinem harten Merkmal untermauern. Damit gilt der Fisch nun mal nicht als sicher bestimmt.


sneeP


----------



## Petterson (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

Okay,okay, ich lag voll daneben (seh ich ein und bin gerne bereit, Besserung zu geloben und auch wieder in den Lehrbüchern zu schmökern). Aber mal ganz ehrlich: auf der einen Seite schreibt der TE, er sei sich zwischenzeitlich nicht sicher gewesen, es evtl. doch mit einem Schied zu tu zu haben (und den erlaube ich mir nach dem Bild zu 100% auszuschließen), auf der anderen Seite macht er sich über die "Rotaugen-Fraktion" als Brennsupp`nschwimmer lustig......setzten "6", Herr |znaika: Oberlehrer!

Mag die Intention noch gut und edel gewesen sein, was vor allem Dank der "weisen" Postings des TEs dabei rausgekommen ist, find ich persönlich dann eher zum .....


----------



## marcus7 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

Ganz klar ein junger Schuppenkarpfen direkt nach der Laichzeit, steckt noch voller Hormone-sieht man direkt an der Nasenspitze an :m.


Hackt doch jetzt nicht alle auf dem Nachtschwärmer so arg rum, er ist doch ein guter. Schreibt viel gescheites hier im Board und scheint mir ein Vollblutangler zu sein. Jeder hat mal Unrecht.

lg


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Hackt doch jetzt nicht alle auf dem Nachtschwärmer so arg rum, er ist doch ein guter. Schreibt viel gescheites hier im Board und scheint mir ein Vollblutangler zu sein. Jeder hat mal Unrecht.



Gegen das Problem an sich sagt ja auch garkeiner was. Wenn nicht zwangsläufig mal eine Meinung revidiert werden würde, dann wäre ein Forum auch irgendwie sinnlos.

Man kann aber auch im Unrecht sein ohne den Rest des (helfendes) Forums zu verärgern oder zu verar*chen. #c


----------



## Lui Nairolf (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist ja gerade das Problem.
> 
> ...




Der beste Post in diesem Fred bislang.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

Einige Merkmale habe ich doch benannt. Es ist aber nunmal (zumindest bei mir) so das ich diese Fische auf einem Blick bestimmen bzw auseinander halten kann. Da brauche ich auch keine Schuppen etc zählen. Das ist einfach so praktisch in mir drin. So einen "Blick" hat man, wenn man sich etwas damit beschäftigt und sich dafür interessiert. Geirrt habe ich mich doch bei keinem Fisch hier...weder bei Aland noch Rapfen, Rotauge (?)


----------



## Stulle (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Ganz klar ein junger Schuppenkarpfen direkt nach der Laichzeit, steckt noch voller Hormone-sieht man direkt an der Nasenspitze an :m.



:q

so jetzt sitz ich wieder zu hause, im Prinzip finde ich die intention auch nicht schlecht die hinter dem posting steckt. Vieleicht sollte man mein thread eröfnen wo man fotos postet wo man fische zeig die man nur schwierig identifizieren konnte, aus welchem grund auch immer, und erst mal nen tag nicht sagt was es war:q


----------



## Bounty1978 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

Schwierig wird es meistens dann, wenn man ein Fisch fängt, der nicht in  Massen im eigenen Hausgewässer vorkommt und auch nicht so einzigartig  wie Hecht, Barsch, Karpfen, oder Zander ausssieht.
Bei diesen hier abgebildeten Exemplar hab ich auch recht lange gerätselt
und ich könnte wetten, das viele diesen Fisch nicht sicher bestimmen können.


----------



## Stulle (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

|kopfkrat hmm güster


----------



## Eggi 1 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

Schon wieder ein Rotauge.:q


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

ne rotflunder


----------



## Fr33 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

Klar ne Güster


----------



## inselkandidat (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

nein, das ist ein Köfi optimalus!:q


----------



## Stulle (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

ich muss aber sagen das ich im frühjahr ne recht große an der angel hatte und von faddern identifizieren lassen muste|rolleyes

Ich hatte damals noch kein ordendliche handykamera aber, das bild is aus dem internet. Gefangen mit senke in einem elbeseitenarm in Hamburg. Hat 100 Jahre anglererfahrung 3 stunden gekostet|wavey:


----------



## Somon (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

Ein in den eingeweihten Fachkreisen so genannter Klodeckel! Anfänger und Laien nennen ihn auch Brasse oder Blei. 

|bla:|bla:|bla:

Bitte nicht zuuuuuu ernst nehmen!

g.


----------



## Andal (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

Das größte Problem mit solchen Fischbestimmungen sind meist die verheerend schlechten Bilder, so wie in diesem Fall auch.

Die Flossen angelegt, verdeckt, verpixelt und halt irgendwie so, dass man entscheidende Merkmale nicht erkennen kann. Wenn man schon Rat sucht, dann sollte man es den Leuten auch etwas erleichtern und anständige, aussagekräftige Bilder machen, bitte!!!


----------



## Stulle (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



Somon schrieb:


> Ein in den eingeweihten Fachkreisen so genannter Klodeckel! Anfänger und Laien nennen ihn auch Brasse oder Blei.
> 
> |bla:|bla:|bla:
> 
> ...



da sind die flossen und schuppen zu hell für und das auge zu groß


----------



## Knispel (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



Stulle schrieb:


> ich muss aber sagen das ich im frühjahr ne recht große an der angel hatte und von faddern identifizieren lassen muste|rolleyes
> 
> Ich hatte damals noch kein ordendliche handykamera aber, das bild is aus dem internet. Gefangen mit senke in einem elbeseitenarm in Hamburg. Hat 100 Jahre anglererfahrung 3 stunden gekostet|wavey:


 



Hier tippe ich doch einmal auf _Cobitis taenia_


----------



## Andal (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

Jetzt mal was für die Kenner!





Na!?


----------



## pike-81 (6. November 2013)

Sieht aus wie schon mal gegessen. Labskaus?
Den vom vorigen Bild hat mein Salmo Perch letztens vom Grund gepflückt. Schlammpeitzger?


----------



## Brummel (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

@ Andal :m,

also mit dem Foto ist doch mal was anzufangen:q, obwohl die Flossenstellung sowie deren Farbe eher schlecht zu sehen sind.
Aber dem Gesichtsausdruck des Filets nach würde ich sagen: Zu wenig Pfeffer ! :q

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Eggi 1 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

Ich würde sagen, Scholle, Finkenwerder Art.

 Mensch ist der Teller hässlich.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

Erst mal vorne weg:
Ich möchte mich hiermit bei allen entschuldigen, die meinen Kommentar wegen den Rotaugentipps persönlich genommen haben.
So war´s nicht gemeint!

Aber, dazu, daß ich von einem Angler erwarte, zumindest die Standartfischarten eindeutig zuordnen zu können, bzw. sich einzugestehen, daß man es manchmal nicht kann, dazu stehe ich!
Hab da schon einiges erlebt, drum reagiere ich auf das Thema vielleicht überempfindlich...

Immerhin hat der Thread doch einige dazu gebracht, mal über das Thema nachzudenken, also war´s das ganze wert!


Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist ja gerade das Problem.
> 
> ...



Genau da liegt der Hund begraben!

Wenn man erst mal die Erfahrung hat, um einen Fisch auf einen Blick bestimmen zu können, macht man sich über die eindeutigen Merkmale kaum noch Gedanken.

Und, schwupps, schon stößt man an seine Grenzen...|rolleyes

Mein Fisch wird deswegen ewig unbestimmt bleiben.
Nur aufgrund des Fotos ist er (für mich) ein klarer Nerfling.
Aber die Live-Bilder in meinem Kopf sprechen (immernoch) eher für Schied...
Daß ich zu böld bin einen Fisch eindeutig zu bestimmen, ist natürlich auszuschließen!!!
Also war´s bestimmt ein Hybride!

Hatte gehofft, hier erkennt jemand ein solches eindeutiges Merkmal, aber das (einzige) Foto ist zu mies.
Mea culpa!

Aber ich hatte mir schon gestattet, den Fisch zu Schulungszwecken, und um seine Lebensfähigkeit zu prüfen, kurz(!) zu hältern, obwohl er klar untermaßig war.
Drum kein professionelles Shooting.


@Andal:
Ich hab´s versucht, gebe mich aber geschlagen!
Gestehe:
:mDas ist eine Mehrfachkreuzung!

Ich erkennen (scheinbar) eindeutige  Käse- und Zuccini-Merkmale...
Mit was hast die die gekreuzt???#c


----------



## Lui Nairolf (7. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



Eggi 1 schrieb:


> Mensch ist der Teller hässlich.




Übertroffen von der Tischdecke ... aber das Essen sieht lecker aus ...


----------



## BERND2000 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist ja gerade das Problem.
> 
> ...


 
Ich denke man braucht beides.
Einmal die beschriebene klare Bestimmung und auch den ersten Eindruck.

Nehmen wir an es ist etwas Neues oder eine Fremdart, also etwas unbekanntes was noch nicht da war, dann könnte der erste Eindruck zeigen, das das Ausschlussverfahren nicht zum richtigen Ziel führen wird.
Klingt jetzt an der Haaren herbei gezogen, aber immer mehr wird Fisch zur Handelsware, die hin und her geschoben wird.

Da muss man dann zunächst wissen das es noch viel mehr ähnliche Arten gibt.
..oder den gesamten Bestimmungsschlüssel aller Arten weltweit durch gehen.#d
Es reicht aber auch der erfahrene/vergleichende Blick, das da etwas nicht stimmt.
Möglicherweise ist es dann aber ein Fremdling.
(Wie lange zum Beispiel, blieb der Weißflossengründling unbemerkt, weil alle ja unverwechselbare Gründlinge bestimmten.)

Dann aber dreht sich die gesetzliche Lage um, der Fisch sollte oder darf, nicht zurück ins Wasser, wenn er sicher eine Fremdart ist.


----------



## Andal (7. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Ich erkenne (scheinbar) eindeutige  Käse- und Zuccini-Merkmale...
> Mit was hast die die gekreuzt???#c



Respekt!

Für die eher recht schlichte Eleganz der Ausstattung meiner norwegischen Diensbleibe konnte ich leider nichts.

Das war ein Auflauf von Lengfilet mit Zucchini, frischen Pfifferlingen, halbsaurer Sahne und mit etwas Käse überbacken. Fisch muss ja nicht immer á la Klotzfisch mit Panade daherkommen.


----------



## Stulle (7. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



Andal schrieb:


> Fisch muss ja nicht immer á la Klotzfisch mit Panade daherkommen.




Jetzt übertreibst Du aber :vik:

Und ja bei mir war's der steinbeißer, das erste und einzige mal das ich einen gesehen hab.|bigeyes


----------



## Lenzibald (7. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*

Servus.
Was solls ich tippe auch auf Aland obwohl 100% sicher bin ich mir nicht bei dem Foto.
Wenn ich mal einen Fisch fange wo ich mir nicht sicher bin schmeiß ich Ihn wie 99% meiner gefangenen Fischer wieder zurück und fertig.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Für die "Laube" hätte er fast eins hinter die Löffel bekommen!
> :m
> 
> Mir ging´s bei Geschichte darum, ihm klar zu machen, daß Weißfisch = Köderfisch
> gefährlich ist:



Da verfahre ich übrigens genau so,
benötige ich kleine Köfis, ist das grundsätzlich alles Döbel/Laube/Plötz auf der Senke, sollte mir deswegen wirklich mal einer ernsthaft dumm kommen, bekommt der eins hinter die Löffel und alles ist wieder schön.:m




Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt mal was für die Kenner!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ganz eindeutig ein Hybrid zwischen einer scheußlichen Deko und einem unzumutbar scheinenden Schlangenfraß, der aber meist ganz köstlich mundet.:m


----------



## Matthias_R (7. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> ...schmeiß ich Ihn wie 99% meiner gefangenen *Fischer* wieder zurück und fertig.
> ...


 

|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Stulle (8. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.
> schmeiß ich Ihn wie 99% meiner gefangenen Fischer wieder zurück und fertig.
> MfG
> Lenzi




 das würd ich auch gerne öfter machen leider bekomm ich meist nur die netze dran |muahah:


----------



## Sneep (9. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich denke man braucht beides.
> Einmal die beschriebene klare Bestimmung und auch den ersten Eindruck.



Lieber Bernd,

zur Bestimmung kann und muss ich alles einsetzen. Selbst Färbungen sind zwar kein Beweis, aber doch ein Hinweise. und helfen weiter.

Ich habe mich aber zum Thema "sichere Bestimmung" geäußert. 
Dazu ist es zwingend notwendig dass die harten Merkmale passen.
Wenn ich dass nicht belegen kann, muss ich das begrifflich klar machen. Zum Beispiel "sehr wahrscheinlich Aland" oder "zu 90% Aland".

Nur darum ging es.

sneeP


----------



## Coasthunter (9. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



Andal schrieb:


> Respekt!
> 
> Für die eher recht schlichte Eleganz der Ausstattung meiner norwegischen Diensbleibe konnte ich leider nichts.



Aber das Essen im Camp, sieht nicht so aus, oder??? Wir haben diesmal Vollpension gebucht......|uhoh:


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Dann aber dreht sich die gesetzliche Lage um, der Fisch sollte oder darf, nicht zurück ins Wasser, wenn er sicher eine Fremdart ist.



Um sicher zu sein, dass es eine Fremdart ist, muss der Fisch aber ebenfalls sicher bestimt sein. Ihn aus der Gruppe der bekannten oder "üblichen" Fischarten auszuschließen bedeutet eben nicht zwingend, dass es eine Fremdart ist. 
Bestimmen bedeutet *immer*, Gattungs und Artnamen anhand harter Merkmale sicher benennen zu können, wie Sneep vollkommen richtig bemerkt hat.


----------



## Andal (9. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Aber das Essen im Camp, sieht nicht so aus, oder??? Wir haben diesmal Vollpension gebucht......|uhoh:



Keine Sorge... das war in meiner Hausmeisterbude und nur für mich. Bei der Heike kriegst du ganz normale norddeutsche Hausmannskost. Gulaschsuppe am ersten Abend, einmal Königsberger Klopse, dreimal Fisch, einmal wird gegrillt, einmal gibts Haxe, einmal einen Braten... bloß den Salat kennt man schlecht von Desert weg, weil sie ihn so süß anmacht. 

Sieh zu, dass Peter am Abschlussabend Seehecht in sein Räucherhäusl hängt. Den muss man probiert haben

Dafür steht immer Kaffee und Kuchen bereit. Fürs Hüngerchen zwischendurch! 

Außerdem was hats da mit der Optik? Ein saftiger Auflauf sieht nur mal so aus! #h


----------



## Coasthunter (9. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



Andal schrieb:


> Keine Sorge... das war in meiner Hausmeisterbude und nur für mich. Bei der Heike kriegst du ganz normale norddeutsche Hausmannskost. Gulaschsuppe am ersten Abend, einmal Königsberger Klopse, dreimal Fisch, einmal wird gegrillt, einmal gibts Haxe, einmal einen Braten... bloß den Salat kennt man schlecht von Desert weg, weil sie ihn so süß anmacht.
> 
> Sieh zu, dass Peter am Abschlussabend Seehecht in sein Räucherhäusl hängt.



Das hört sich lecker an. Und wo die Seehechte stehen, bevor sie geräuchert werden, wissen wir genau...


----------



## BERND2000 (9. November 2013)

*AW: Aland oder Rapfen???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Um sicher zu sein, dass es eine Fremdart ist, muss der Fisch aber ebenfalls sicher bestimt sein. Ihn aus der Gruppe der bekannten oder "üblichen" Fischarten auszuschließen bedeutet eben nicht zwingend, dass es eine Fremdart ist.
> Bestimmen bedeutet *immer*, Gattungs und Artnamen anhand harter Merkmale sicher benennen zu können, wie Sneep vollkommen richtig bemerkt hat.


 
Grundsätzlich gebe ich Euch ja recht, aber...

Kannst Du ausschließen das dein letzter Aal oder Hecht kein Ami war ?
Bestimmt wurde er sicher nicht, wohl mehr erkannt.

Wir arbeiten doch wohl eher nach einem Ausschlussverfahren der uns bekannten Arten und bestimmen alle, nach harten Tatsachen lediglich im Zweifelsfall.


Ich bleibe dabei, *man braucht beides*.
Die Bestimmung nach Bauchgefühl und die sichere durch beweisbare und harte Tatsachen.

Nehmen wir die Karausche, schon ein erfahrener Blick zeigt den Unterschied zum Giebel...das warum ist dann viel schwerer.
Die Schuppen der Seitenlinie auszählen wäre eine Möglichkeit es zu beweisen.
Das die Schuppen der Karausche kleiner und mehr sind, hat das Auge dann längst gesehen.
Nur beweisen kann man es so,  eben nur durch Zählen der Schuppen.

(Hatte ich eben erst beim Besatz, das Auge und Bauchgefühl ist blitzschnell, selbst zwischen hunderten, fallen einige andere so auf.
Hätte ich lediglich 5 Karauschen sicher bestimmt, hätte ich es nicht bemerkt.)

Wie aber bemerkt man zum Beispiel fremde sehr ähnliche Arten, wie amerikanische Aale, Hechte, Barsche oder fremde Zanderartige und Weißfische aus Südeuropa ? 

Ich behaupte mal man wird neugierig, weil sie einem komisch oder fremd vorkommen.
Das ist dann aus dem Bauch heraus der erste Eindruck.
Dann erst würde man sich bei so "unverwechselbaren" Arten mit Bestimmung auseinandersetzen.
Dann erst würde ich weitere harte Tatsachen einbeziehen.


----------

